# 1966 instrument housing re-chroming



## MyOldGoat (Jan 15, 2012)

HI everyone. Has anybody here ever have to have their plastic instrument houshing re-chromed, and if so, any recomendations or warnings? Thanks for the help


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

here ya go......

Restoring A 1966 Pontiac GTO's Dash - High Performance Pontiac


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I used Performance Restorations and had excellent results. Darrel Roach and his wife Connie run the place and do great with communication. Just be don't expect a quick turnaround, they were busy and don't rush the jobs through. Here's their site-
GTODASH.COM

And my results-


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I've done business with Darrell R. also....had some A?C vents re-chromed....excellent work. You might want to try www.justdashes.com they did my dash pad and do excellent work also...Eric


----------

